# Should Sean May start or is he the sixth man?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Not sure if this will get an answer here, but here's a try..

Do you guys think Sean May was drafted to be the Bobcats' starting PF while Emeka Okafor is moved to C? Or will he be the sixth man for the Bobcats while Primoz Brezec starts?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It's always a plus to have a good 6th man, so I'll go with that.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

okafor shoud be at C.

you can get away with that in the eastern conference.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

He needs to start, no question.


----------



## SmithRocSSU (Jul 30, 2004)

May should start, yes. Okafor can play the C.

PG: Felton/Knight/Hart
SG: Rush/Bogans/Carroll
SF: Wallace/Kapono/
PF: May/Allen
C: Okafor/Brezec/Ely 

That's a great improvement. Good for them. Bernie is on the right track. Building up the team slowly by drafting good players and waiting for the right time to sign that big name guy. He's putting together the supporting cast first. So far so good.


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

May should start.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

SmithRocSSU said:


> PG: Felton/Knight/Hart
> SG: Rush/Bogans/Carroll
> SF: Wallace/Kapono/
> PF: May/Allen
> C: Okafor/Brezec/Ely


That's a great roster!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I say let the young fella start. With a lot of minutes they will be able to see where he is off the bat.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Bumping Brezec to the bench for May would be a big mistake. You go from a front line with good size at the 4 and 5 (7'1", 6'10") to a team that's undersized (6'10", 6'8") at those spots.

The Bobcats might have had some problems last year, but Primoz wasn't one of them.

Ed O.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think May will come off the bench. The Bobcats really like Primo and they showed that by signing him to a multi year contract after they go him in the expansion draft.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

*I vote sixth!*

I think he should be the sixth man, Brezec earned something this year, and showed us and management that he isnt just key-filler.

May as a heavy rotation sixth man would be great.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: I vote sixth!*

The more I think about this, the more I think May is going to be receiving starter-like minutes off the bench. It really wouldn't make a difference whether he started or not, because there's no doubt that Okafor and May will be on court a lot together.

There's 96 minutes available for the 4/5 slots, so it could work with Ely picking up the scrap minutes. Also are people sure that Malik Allen will be around?


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

May will come off the bench!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

It's Primoz' job to lose, so May has to work for it; thats for sure. But I think he will be better suited for the 6th man spot for now.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

vigilante said:


> It's Primoz' job to lose, so May has to work for it; thats for sure. But I think he will be better suited for the 6th man spot for now.


I agree. Let May earn that starting job. It should be his eventually anyways.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

^^What they said. No rookie should automatically deserve a starting spot, unless he's a top 3 pick


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

WTChan said:


> ^^What they said. No rookie should automatically deserve a starting spot, unless he's a top 3 pick


I agree. U need to earn your way into the starting five unless your franchise is desperate.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

the bobcats are in moving in the right path.... regardless what he does he will get huge minutes as a rookie so i also dont think it would matter.... bobcats have a bright bright future ahead....good luck :cheers:


----------



## jwhoops11 (Nov 26, 2003)

So does Melvin Ely see any playing time at all this season? He seems to me a player with some promise, but quickly falling out of the rotation with the Bobcats. Would Charlotte be looking to trade him?


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Your guys summer squad routed the Sonics..

http://www.nba.com/jazz/Revue/05game2.html

http://www.nba.com/media/jazz/RRMR05_01.pdf


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Lynx said:


> That's a great roster!


Lets not get ahead of ourselves now, this is a mediocre roster at best.


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

Okafor at C
May at PF 
or vice versa


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

does anyone feel Primoz could still be the starter, he did have semi-good numbers last season


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think Primo would be more effective off of the bench than May would. So I would start May.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

bkbballer16 said:


> Okafor at C
> May at PF
> or vice versa


may would get killed .....well...it is the east...all u gotta worry about is shaq and thats it


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

May is gonna get the job eventually. I would guess that given 30mpg, he'd get 15-8 next year.


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

I think May will come off the bench and have to prove that he is worth a 1st round pick. With primo and okafor returning from last year i don't see what you gain by forcing may into the starting lineup. IMO they got May to sell tickets to the tarheel fan base in charlotte. I just hope it doesn't backfire on them. I think he will be a good player but not as good as okafor.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Lakermike05 said:


> may would get killed .....well...it is the east...all u gotta worry about is shaq and thats it


 I think Dwight Howard who showed hes going to be an absolute MONSTER, Curry, Dalembert, Chandler, Al Jefferson, Chris Bosh, Jermaine Oneal all would have something to say about that.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

I agree that May will come off the bench in the beginning. Whether or not he becomes a starter will depend on how well he holds up defensively.


----------

